# WANTED - XS Road bike



## essexi (18 Mar 2009)

I am competing in a triathlon and use a MTB but would love to upgrade to road bike.. Trying to find XS as 5' tall! Any recommendations or directions to sale items greatly appreciated. Local bike shop very supportive, but in these credit crunch times looking for more cost effective option. Live in Somerset.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (18 Mar 2009)

I sympathise. Mrs A is the same height and had the most devilish job to find a fitting road bike. She now has a Giant full carbon TCR, but even that has had to be tweaked to give a perfect fit.
I can only suggest trying lots of different brands with a view to customising as necessary.


----------



## essexi (18 Mar 2009)

Ta Gerry, Local bike shop do a 7 day customisation and would love to take it up, they are really helpful and brilliant, but the cheapest is about £550. Hubby seems to think can get for a couple of hundred on ebay but that is very elusive.


----------



## Titanium (20 Mar 2009)

Hi. I have a racing/road bike for sale that should fit. The frame is quite small at about 43cm (well it actually measures 41cm ctr-to-ctr) and is the compact style with a sloping top tube. It is a Carrera Valour and I will be selling it for £160. I live close to Cardiff.
The shifters are Shimano Sora STI 16-speed, Shimano Tiagra rear mech. The condition of the bike is average I would say.
If you'd like any photos, I can take some and email them soon. Just drop me a line on
mydawes@hotmail.com
and if you wanted to phone, my number is 07948 164188.
Cheerio for now. Mark.


----------

